# Georgia Army Base Opens Own Nightclub



## Blackadder1916 (15 Feb 2007)

Georgia Army Base Opens Own Nightclub 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070215/ap_on_re_us/party_on_post;_ylt=AvrwGm7dWYek8.Pm6GTmigFvzwcF



> By RUSS BYNUM, Associated Press Writer Wed Feb 14, 10:14 PM ET
> 
> On weekends, Army Pfc. Keith Smith used to drive 45 miles to Savannah to find a nightclub with hip-hop music, single women and a bar open well past midnight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daidalous (15 Feb 2007)

Ah the spirit of the "H" Club will always live on


----------



## 3rd Herd (15 Feb 2007)

One, Two, Three Club in Fort Lewis, and the Foxhole in Camp Pendleton, ah those were the days my friend.


----------



## TN2IC (15 Feb 2007)

H Club.... Hoo..Hah!


----------



## FredDaHead (15 Feb 2007)

Sounds like it'll be a bigger saussage fest than when West Point and RMC had a "mixer"... at West Point.


----------



## Big Foot (15 Feb 2007)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Sounds like it'll be a bigger saussage fest than when West Point and RMC had a "mixer"... at West Point.


Fred, we do not discuss that. Nor do we discuss the Firstie Club with its awful beer and early closing time...


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Feb 2007)

Rockers II, Ft Knox  ;D


----------



## FredDaHead (15 Feb 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Fred, we do not discuss that. Nor do we discuss the Firstie Club with its awful beer and early closing time...



Well, it's American beer, so it's very obviously aweful.

+1 on the rest, though, my bad.


----------

